# Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
					

Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...




					www.lgbtqnation.com
				




More proof that gay men play an integral role  is providing homes for the more than 125,000 children awaiting adoption is the US ( Foster care in the U.S. - number of children waiting for adoption 2018 | Statista )

Highlights of the study:



> The study looked at a total of 92 fathers as well as their 46 children, each aged between 1 and 6 years of age. The families were all adoptive, and mainly came together using adoption services of the Centre intégré universitaire de santé et de services sociaux (CIUSSS)
> 
> Approximately 1/3 of the children in the care of CIUSS are adopted by gay fathers, which has been legal in Quebec since 2002.





> What researchers found were that these parents were highly involved in their children’s lives, with both parents sharing the duties.





> Both parents also displayed a wider palette of expression with their children versus straight couples. “They could be playmates, caregivers, protectors, role models, morality guides,” noted Feugé.








“What’s really interesting is that they don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers,” added Feugé. “They were able to redefine and propose new models of cultural notions of paternity and masculinity.”


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 13, 2020)

lol @ morality guides....


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


I‘m glad I never had to explain having parents of the same sex to friends when I was growing up. lol


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2020)

They started out with a predetermined outcome.  No surprise there.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They started out with a predetermined outcome.  No surprise there.


And you know that how exactly?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


And when was that? It might come as a surprise to you but kids today don't have a problem with it, probobly know someone who is gay or someone who has same sex parents


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> lol @ morality guides....


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


^
Fake news.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the hell does that mean?



My goodness, PP. Are you angry? You gotta control that, brother. Can't just snap on everyone. Especially if you're gonna be raising kids. Sheesh.

Can't let yourself be driven by emotion. Especially angry, combative emotion. It doesn't stimulate a healthy environment in the home.

Shit, you're gonna have the poor kid afraid to tell you he doesn't like your macaroonies n cheese. And now he's never gonna learn the value of expressing himself and being honest.

But dad...I dunnalike your macaroonies n cheese.

What the hell's that supposed to mean!?!? 

Eventually, the poor kid'll be afraid to ask why he has to wear a dress. 

Ya big ol bully.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Despite the push from you and the gay community to normalize their odd behavior, kids know it’s weird.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Thank you for that brilliant and informative commentary on the issue. You must have numerous advanced degrees from top notch universities in child psychology, sociology and human sexuality. We are so impressed by your vast knowledge about what kids know. Please tell us more


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Brilliant!! Just fucking brilliant!!



Well _somebody's _kid is gonna have a potty mouth. 

Good job, dad.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 13, 2020)

Angry control freaks don't make good parents.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell does that mean?
> ...



I'm neither angry or emotional. I am however amazed at the level of stupidity and bigotry being expressed here- although I should be-since I've been around here for a while. I post these things trying to stimulate a rational and objective discussion of the issue-trying to educate people and all that I get is bizarre and inane equine excrement from posters who have not intention of engaging in a rational and factual discussion. If I seem combative, that is why.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


Yeah, sure, when the birds and the bees come up for the teenager, daddies, why do you put your penis up the poopshoot?  That isnt natural....


----------



## miketx (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


I saw another website that your website is lying and that fags raise kids to grow up to be fags.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Us faggots?? What exactly do you think that you know about me? Are you really so fucking stupid as to assume something about my sexuality based on my politics. And no, I will not confirm or deny anything about my sexuality because that would only validate you bigotry


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It is very hard to have a rational and factual discussion when one side if fucking crazier than Jack Nicholson in one flew over the Cuckoos nest.....

Putting a dick in an asshole is so fucking wrong, but hey why do gays wonder when they get diseases....Yeah, porn stars do it also, they get diseases also...


----------



## miketx (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You don't have to we already know.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


Oh really? Let's see it. Is it Franklin Graham's website?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Says the bigots who are anti Christians.....Too fucking funny....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 13, 2020)

There is only 1 reason homo's want to be around little kids.

And it ain't good......


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


LOL. There was also a study about black dads being better. Fag fail. Sorry.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I’m done with you.

 While you try to normalize getting fucked in the ass by other guys, I’ll be here to post a sense of normalcy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...



Gay dads make better parents.

These are gay fathers who wanted children so badly they were willing to go through a hell of a lot of paperwork to get children into their homes.  

Why would it be a surprise to find them doing a good job ?

Were the gas parents compared to adoptive parents or just regular parents ?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

People here dont care about what you stick up your ass, TheProgressivePatriot, we don’t like you involving children.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


The only thing that you know is that you don't know anything.


----------



## RandomPoster (Apr 13, 2020)

"What researchers found were that these parents were highly involved in their children’s lives, with both parents sharing the duties.  Both parents also displayed a wider palette of expression with their children versus straight couples. “They could be playmates, caregivers, protectors, role models, morality guides,” noted Feugé."

  That sounds like completely subjective criteria, which means it is not a legitimate analysis.  Typical leftist social "science" research.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


Damn, PP, you ARE a messed up loon!  But thanks for the laughs, ya buttsniffer.......


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 13, 2020)

I think gay dads suck....
UM.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 13, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I think gay dads suck....
> UM.


Yep, LITERALLY.  And it ain't part of a woman's anatomy......


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...



Gay fathers are fathers by choice, so it is reasonable to think that they would be good, attentive fathers.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ill


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


was it your mom or dad?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > They started out with a predetermined outcome.  No surprise there.
> ...


Do you think there was any way in the universe that they would come out with a statement that gay dads aren't superior dads? 
No.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thers a resson why some here are dismissed as idiots,


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

Considering all of the imbeciles who make stupid comments about gays and say idiotic things like that gays "target children," it's good to have studies that debunk these dumb accusations.


----------



## justinacolmena (Apr 13, 2020)

Poor kid. If one gay dad isn't enough, he needs two of them. The kid's butt is so sore growing up, he's bent over at the waist for life and can't find a girlfriend as as long as they let him live.


----------



## Zander (Apr 13, 2020)

these alphabet people are so insecure....


----------



## buttercup (Apr 13, 2020)

In my view it's deeply wrong to intentionally deprive a child of what they need, which is a father AND a mother, one of each. Not two of one or two of the other.  But we live in a twisted, upside-down world, so I don't expect most people to agree with that, and I do expect to get attacked for saying it.  Doesn't bother me, I know truth is often offensive.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Is that why gay kids get beat up a lot?


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's the thing:  You know all them stats about how fucked up Boys turn out when it is a single-parent home?  Well, those studies are ALL based on the single parent being a WOMAN (if you will pardon the expression).

When the single parent is a man - even a gay man - all of those horrific statistics - school dropouts, petty crime, truancy, substance abuse - they all go away.  The most important factor is not whether it is a single parent household; it's whether there is a man in the house.


----------



## Compost (Apr 13, 2020)

Uh huh.  Gay dads rock.  Let's hear from the kids ten, fifteen years from now.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...



  No surprise, the source is a blatantly pro-faggot lies and propaganda site, and the _“study”_ which it sites makes some seriously implausible stretches, not at all supported by the actual evidence, to support the premise that faggots make better fathers than sane men.  And they don't even address the issues that result from a child being deprived of a mother.

  The pro-pervert bunch always hope that nobody will examine the basis for absurd claims such as this that they try to make.

  I suppose the premise that faggots can make better fathers can be supported, if you approach it from the interests of chicken hawks who desire easier prey.


----------



## miketx (Apr 13, 2020)

Daddy, when I see Susie I get a boner, but not when I look a jimmy.

PP - what the hell does that mean?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm starting to think the TheProgressivePatriot is hunting children.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



   So tell me.
Why do liberals and kids use gay as a slur if it's a okay to take it up the poop chute?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > They started out with a predetermined outcome.  No surprise there.
> ...



  Read the alleged _“study”_.  Look at the leaps they took from what they were able to objectively observe, to the premise that they are trying to extrapolate therefrom.

  It's a case where you just do not get from A to B, unless you are really, really determined to try to force A to prove B.


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I think gay dads suck....
> UM.




I'm laughing so hard here....    I know this is a serious topic but ...      you people are too funny


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> …or someone who has same sex parents…



  A biological impossibility.

  It takes a man and a woman, a father and a mother, to produce a child.  It also takes a father and a mother to properly raise a child.

  Madness, perversion, and evil cannot trump hard science.

  I'm reminded of a scene in a movie titled Student Bodies.  Ever see it?  It was a parody of the teen-slasher-movie genre.  There's a scene in which all the possible suspects are gathered together.  Among them, a very creepy, janitor character, played by a very bizarre-looking actor, with some very odd physical deformities.  The law-enforcement officer asks a series of questions to rule out various suspects, dismissing those for whom the answer is affirmative.  One of the questions asks if your parents were the same sex, whereupon the creepy, psysically-deformed janitor is dismissed.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


That's the whole point of exposing children to degeneracy early.  It's normal and natural for a man to be taking their pants down.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Us faggots?? What exactly do you think that you know about me? Are you really so fucking stupid as to assume something about my sexuality based on my politics. And no, I will not confirm or deny anything about my sexuality because that would only validate you bigotry



  There is a lot about you, that you make very obvious from your posts, your denials of these things notwithstanding.

  If the insufficiently-massive item of slip-on footwear is the correct size, put it on.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Domestic violence and divorce rates are extremely high in the gay community.. why do you ask? because it’s on fucking natural


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> People here dont [sic] care about what you stick up your ass, @TheProgressivePatriot, we don’t like you involving children.



  And even if we're not allowed to say it, we all know why it is that you're so obsessed with dragging children into this sick shit.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


People criminally assault gay kids because they have been taught bigotry from an early age and have had a bad upbringing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> I'm starting to think the TheProgressivePatriot is hunting children.



  <sarcasm>Gee, I cannot imagine what could possibly make you think that.</sarcasm>


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why do liberals and kids use gay as a slur if it's a okay…



  Orwell called it _“Doublethink”_.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > People here dont [sic] care about what you stick up your ass, @TheProgressivePatriot, we don’t like you involving children.
> ...



Placing unwanted children in good homes to be raised by people who love them and want them is a good thing. At least they will not be taught to adopt trashy habits like calling people "faggots" and making obscene sexual references. I had a co-worker who was gay and adopted a baby boy. This man was a Sunday school teacher.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

Democrats and gays have a long history of targeting children for their sexual pleasures. It's why Trump supporters think they're disgusting.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Is that supposed to be an answer? What evidence do you have that the study was biased in any way? It is just the latest in a long line of studies on same sex parenting.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Democrats and gays have a long history of targeting children for their sexual pleasures. It's why Trump supporters think they're disgusting.



  It's why sane, decent people think they're disgusting, regardless of what they think of Mr. Trump.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Democrats and gays have a long history of targeting children for their sexual pleasures. It's why Trump supporters think they're disgusting.


Good fucking god that is stupid!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

Homosexuals always need to lie to justify their behavior.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


C'mon man..this sort of post is like chumming the sharks..here at USMB! Anything positive about gay parenting is going to drive the idiots into a frenzy. Gay parenting srikes to the core of what they fear most about the coming world..where Gay parents, Straight parents...are irrelevant..and bigots like themselves are the ones denigrated and relegated to the fringes of society.
LOL@rational and objective discussion! How long have you posted here??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

buttercup said:


> In my view it's deeply wrong to intentionally deprive a child of what they need, which is a father AND a mother, one of each. Not two of one or two of the other.  But we live in a twisted, upside-down world, so I don't expect most people to agree with that, and I do expect to get attacked for saying it.  Doesn't bother me, I know truth is often offensive.


Jezzzzus fucking Khrist! First of all , there is no evidence that children need a mother and a father. They need parents. Preferably two parents and their respective genders to not matter as born out by a mountain of data

Secondly, children who are available for adoption have NEITHER A MOTHER OR A FATHER. What you want to do is to deprive then of a loving, permanent home.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Homosexuals always need to lie to justify their behavior.


Really? What are they lying about?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals always need to lie to justify their behavior.
> ...


Fake studies for starters. It’s bullshit and you know it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats and gays have a long history of targeting children for their sexual pleasures. It's why Trump supporters think they're disgusting.
> ...


You just started a thread saying kids are good with having dads who are faggots. Which one of us is stupid?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


I suppose you are right. Chumming the sharks


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Prove it or shut the fuck up


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


YOU!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I could tell you water is wet, but if it doesn’t fit your agenda you’d deny it.
You even think humans can change sex on a whim.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Trust me..he'll do neither!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


lol

There's a reason why you'll always be seen as our village idiot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The subject is parenting by gay men. Is it really possible that you can't muster enough functioning brain cell to make an intelligent and relative comment on the subject without speculating on what I believe and trying to derail the thread with a reference to transsexuality?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


It  is a village of fucking idiots!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Post your evidence that refutes my post , Bubba!!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Why are you having a hard time understanding why I think kids should have a mother and father in their life while growing up?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Right at the start.
“Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives."

Yeah. No normal father is highly active in their child’s life.
Homosexuals always need to lie.


----------



## miketx (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You dont accept evidence.


----------



## miketx (Apr 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Considering all of the imbeciles who make stupid comments about gays and say idiotic things like that gays "target children," it's good to have studies that debunk these dumb accusations.


Gays wanting a child aren't targeting and actively seeking children? How do they get them then, the stork? Might ought to think about your dumb comments before posting.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I am not having a hard time with anything . What your uneducated, ignorant brain thinks is irrelevant. What matters is the mountain of psycho-social  data that says that you are wrong. I would post some but I'm not going to waist my time trying to educate someone who is uneducable. If you think that you can make a case for your position, then lets see it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


That's a pathetic cop out. Try me


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


That is not what was said.YOU are the liar


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Thank you for confirming that you can't back up your moronic claims


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Considering all of the imbeciles who make stupid comments about gays and say idiotic things like that gays "target children," it's good to have studies that debunk these dumb accusations.
> ...


Good god! The pathetic stupidity is unending!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Of course you need to move the goal posts. You said name one flaw and I did. Your study is full of shit.


----------



## esalla (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


Too bad 99.9 percent of gays do not want kids in the first place which is why they married a man


----------



## miketx (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Try you? Lol, not one of you freaks accept anything that disagrees with you in anyway.


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 13, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Civility is a very fine line. Human history proves that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...



Holy shit!! Where the fuck do you get that tripe from !!?? That is one of the more idiotic things that I have heard lately . Do you always just blurt out what the voices in your head are telling you? Do you ever actually think??


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 13, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


you have link to back up that wild claim..newbie?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I'll accept your concession and admission that you are full of shit on the topic


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 13, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


fine to the point of being non-existent here..reading this forum proves that...LOL!


----------



## esalla (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Are you claiming that everyone in the gay bar is married and has an adopted child?

There are 65000 children living with a gay parent, 4.5 percent of adults are gay meaning 14805000, 65000 times 2 is 130000 so to be technical after the division .87 percent of all gays have a child.

Math works


----------



## esalla (Apr 13, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Math does not need a link

Are you claiming that everyone in the gay bar is married and has an adopted child?

There are 65000 children living with a gay parent, 4.5 percent of adults are gay meaning 14805000, 65000 times 2 is 130000 so to be technical after the division .87 percent of all gays have a child.  So I was wrong as 99.13 percent of all gays do not have a child

Play on

Math works


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 13, 2020)

Homo sex is perversion.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Homo sex is perversion.


Seeing a guys hairy butt doesn’t turn you on?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 13, 2020)

esalla said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Indeed it does..indeed it does...but you claimed..that 99.9% of all gay men who married did not want a child..because they  were gay. That has nothing to do with math..and you cannot know just what these gay men desired out of being married ....or that the decision to have..or not to have... a child somehow played into their decision to be married.

You made a sweeping assumption that you have no way of backing up..and thought that some fancy footwork with the calculator would save you...ROTFLMAO!

Also..the current number of Gay men with children has absolutely nothing to do with the unknown number of gay men who may want kids..since you have no way of knowing that figure.

If you are truly new here..know that you have to bring up your game..if you are someone's sock..nice try!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




What the fuck are you talking about? None of that  makes any sence. Where are you getting those  numbers from ? And even if true, how the fuck does it support your moronic statement that "99.9 percent of gays do not want kids in the first place which is why they married a man"?


----------



## esalla (Apr 13, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Fact 99.13 percent of gays are childless.  Sheesh if they really wanted a child they would have married a member of the opposite sex.

Argue the math all you want because 99.13 percent of gays are childless

By choice by the way


----------



## esalla (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I was wrong as the real number is 99.13 percent of gays do not have children and this is by choice as well


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



These kids don't have a mother and/or father. That's why they are being fostered or adopted.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Considering all of the imbeciles who make stupid comments about gays and say idiotic things like that gays "target children," it's good to have studies that debunk these dumb accusations.
> ...



A person seeking to adopt a child is not "targeting" children. It's pretty dumb to say that adoption involves "targeting," which makes people who adopt children sound like sex criminals.


----------



## esalla (Apr 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


99.13 percent of gays do not have kids, nor do they want one either


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> A person seeking to adopt a child is not "targeting" children.


Dufus thinks anyone can adopt a child.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

The Left always side with evil. Always. 
This topic is another example.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The evidence is the conclusion that gay men make superior parents.  No honest and unbiased study could possibly come up with such nonsense.  Res ipsa loqitor the thing speaks for itself.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 13, 2020)

I try to be open minded and I can see Gad Dads potentially providing good homes to kids who would otherwise not have parents. I don't understand why the "study" had to over-reach and say Gay Dads are BETTER parents. How about Gay Dads make GOOD parents, why did they have to take a dig at traditional parents?


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey...if it works that's great....kids need two loving entities...whatever floats your boat....kids are resilient...if they are in a bad home situation the sex of the two parents doesn't matter much....just be good to kids...they grow up.....


----------



## Zander (Apr 13, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I try to be open minded and I can see Gad Dads potentially providing good homes to kids who would otherwise not have parents. I don't understand why the "study" had to over-reach and say Gay Dads are BETTER parents. How about Gay Dads make GOOD parents, why did they have to take a dig at traditional parents?


Because they are ridiculously insecure.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


Your subjective paragraph ignored the word "may".
Every study, including anti-Gay, has an agenda.
Many gay people are more normal that heteros.
As long as they don't force sexual preference upon the kid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


And proof that policies which discriminate against gay Americans with regard to adoption are predicated on fear, ignorance, bigotry, and hate.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


Yep, I hate it you want to turn kids into queers.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 14, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I try to be open minded and I can see Gad Dads potentially providing good homes to kids who would otherwise not have parents. I don't understand why the "study" had to over-reach and say Gay Dads are BETTER parents. How about Gay Dads make GOOD parents, why did they have to take a dig at traditional parents?



Good point, and that in and of itself should be a clue that an article this is about indoctrination, cultural marxism, or just plain evil.  There has been an agenda for many years to destroy the traditional family unit, you can see that in TV, movies, and propaganda pieces like this.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 14, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I try to be open minded and I can see Gad Dads potentially providing good homes to kids who would otherwise not have parents. I don't understand why the "study" had to over-reach and say Gay Dads are BETTER parents. How about Gay Dads make GOOD parents, why did they have to take a dig at traditional parents?



  This is all connected to the long-running Marxist agenda that seeks, ultimately, to undermine and destroy marriage and family.

  The _“study”_ cited in TheOppresiveFaggot's OP explicitly tries to make the argument that it is because they don't conform to accepted norms about how parents and family should be, that this is what makes faggots better fathers.  That's one of the implausible leaps that I mentioned earlier.  They go so far as to establish A, and then try to use A to prove B, when no case is made or can be made that A actually supports B at all.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 14, 2020)

miketx said:


> Yep, I hate it you want to turn kids into queers.



  Or easier prey for pedophiles, which is among the obvious motives here.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...



In other news, tall, blonde women named Donna make the best moms, say...tall, blonde women named Donna.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They started out with a predetermined outcome.  No surprise there.


Exactly

they wrote the summary page first and filled in the test later


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...




May ?

Theyre certainly better at spreading hepititus.....yea for weirdo pole smokers


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 14, 2020)

It all goes back to the 1970's when Hollyweird and Barney Frank wanted to normalize queerness(remember 1973 homosexuality was a mental disorder) and when finally after much pressure from the libs, the AMA took faggotry off the insanity list.  We heard "what people do behind closed doors is none of our business", so We the People didnt think much of it.  Then in 1990s came the push for equal rights of 2 men or 2 women to be able to see their loved ones in hospitals and tv shows showing how normal queerness is.  Then we started seeing football players announcing their immoral intent, and the push for Gay month and Gay parades, so instead of keeping it behind closed doors, they "SHOVED THEIR SHIT DOWN OUR THROATS AND DEMANDED THAT WE ACCEPT IT AS NORMAL", but all that did was turn most moral people away.  But when Oblummer allowed the execution of the 50 gays and injuring another 49, did the gays realize they are just pawns of the left?  Nope, just continue to do what gays do most, immoral actions in the news....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Fact:  You are an arrogant ass who has nothing to offer but appeals to ignorance fallacies

Gay people do not have to marry someone of the opposite sex to have children and the fact that they marry the same sex in no way proves that they do not want children. That is just another logical fallacy, a non sequitor

Gay couples come to have children in their care by a variety of means , just like many hetero couples do





__





						gay men with children - Bing
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Homo sex is perversion.


Thank you for that brilliant and well thought out commentary on an important subject. As always you raise the bar in the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You didn't find a flaw. You tossed in a red herring in order to distract from the topic


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Homo sex is perversion.
> ...


You're welcome. Consider yourself educated.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


ROTFLMAO!

You made a funny..the one thing Gay couples seldom do..is "come to have children"

Ya know I'm with ya on this argument..but i just can't let that one go!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 14, 2020)

What if Salmon swam upstream, battling raging rivers, climbing waterfalls, and braving hungry Bears just to Ghey off?

No Salmon and no Bears.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 14, 2020)

Daddy ! What are you doing to daddy ? Daddy says daddy got bit by a snake.


Two cowboys are staying a couple miles outside of town on a trail they used for herding cattle. While taking a shit behind a bush, one cowboys gets bitten on the penis by a rattle snake. He alerts his friend, who jumps on his horse and races toward town seeking a cure. He reaches the doctors office and runs inside. The doc explains to him that the only way to save his friend is to suck the poison out. The cowboy jumps back on his horse and races back to his ailing friend. When he reaches his camp, the frantic cowboy cries out "What did the doctor say?"
To which his friend replies "He said you're gonna die!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Very good, but I said "come to have..." Noy CUME to have.....


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I'm neither angry or emotional. I am however amazed at the level of stupidity and bigotry being expressed here- although I should be-since I've been around here for a while. I post these things trying to stimulate a rational and objective discussion of the issue-trying to educate people and all that I get is bizarre and inane equine excrement from posters who have not intention of engaging in a rational and factual discussion. If I seem combative, that is why.




Perhaps you should find a different approach rather than your normal emotionally charged, combative, angry and insulting posts/responses.


You can catch more flies with honey ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> What if Salmon swam upstream, battling raging rivers, climbing waterfalls, and braving hungry Bears just to Ghey off?
> 
> No Salmon and no Bears.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you trying to say??! Spit it out.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm neither angry or emotional. I am however amazed at the level of stupidity and bigotry being expressed here- although I should be-since I've been around here for a while. I post these things trying to stimulate a rational and objective discussion of the issue-trying to educate people and all that I get is bizarre and inane equine excrement from posters who have not intention of engaging in a rational and factual discussion. If I seem combative, that is why.
> ...


I'm not trying to catch flies. I'm swatting them


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > What if Salmon swam upstream, battling raging rivers, climbing waterfalls, and braving hungry Bears just to Ghey off?
> ...



Clearly you went to public school.


Gheyity is not the nature off life.


Now try and keep up darling.


If you need more help just ask again.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 14, 2020)

When a study says gay dads make better parents.  It is safe to assume that they mean same sex male parents make better parents than heterosexual parents.  This is a retelling of the popular gay opinion that women are unnecessary and unwelcome if not outright detrimental.  A gay man is a better mother than a woman.  A gay man is a better parent than a man who likes women.

That's what this is all about.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Get the hell out of here Chitwood if you don't have anything  intelegent to contribute


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> When a study says gay dads make better parents.  It is safe to assume that they mean same sex male parents make better parents than heterosexual parents.  This is a retelling of the popular gay opinion that women are unnecessary and unwelcome if not outright detrimental.  A gay man is a better mother than a woman.  A gay man is a better parent than a man who likes women.
> 
> That's what this is all about.


You must be really tipsy if you think that a gay man is, or tries to be a mother


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




No.

My point is valid.

What does life need to do to survive tinker belle?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


You made a point??


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Which means absolutely nothing in the context of this thread, even if your numbers could be correct given that I do not think that a national poll or study has been conducted.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 14, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> This is all connected to the long-running Marxist agenda that seeks, ultimately, to undermine and destroy marriage and family.



Since when is anyone seeking to "to undermine and destroy marriage and family"? Where did this come from? The only people who can destroy a marriage are one or both of the people in it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...








						LGBT Adoption Statistics | Gay Adoption | Same Sex Adoption
					

An estimated 2 million LGBT people are interested in adopting. Learn about LGBT adoption statistics including LGBT adoption facts here at Lifelong Adoptions.




					www.lifelongadoptions.com
				




Researchers estimate the total number of children nationwide living with at least one gay parent ranges from 6 to 14 million.3
An estimated two million LGBT people are interested in adopting.4
Gay and lesbian parents are raising four percent of all adopted children in the United States.4
More than 16,000 same-sex couples are raising an estimated 22,000 adopted children in the United States.2


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



*Gay* *Adoption* *State* Laws *Same-sex couples in all states can petition for joint adoption statewide. *Couples may be required to be in a *legally* recognized relationship, such as a marriage, civil union, or domestic partnership. 5
*LGBT Adoption Statistics | Gay Adoption | Same Sex Adoption*
www.lifelongadoptions.com/lgbt-adoption/lgbt-adoption-statistics


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Thank you.  That said I am not picking on gays, however several truths are not deniable.
1. 99.999 percent of humans who want children choose a mate of the opposite sex.
2. 99.16 percent of gays do not have children
3. You want to believe that what 50 percent of gays have kids, well they do not, only 0.84 percent of gays have children.
4. I have not said anything about the parenting abilities of gays, but the mockery that kids get from other kids on parent teacher night is actually sad as kids are unfortunately for the most part very mean, as you well remember

CIAO


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...



Having a dad, is better than not having a dad.   But if you think those kids are going to be proud of their disgusting parents, when they get older, and people are laughing at them for having two dads.....

Not likely.  Short term gain.. long term damage to the child.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...




When I was in 6th Grade I got into a fight with one of the other boys who accused my old man of being a homo.



But I guess with this new study, I should have just thanked the other kid for complementing my father instead of punching him in the mouth?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Your just  making shit up!! You must be living in a place when time stood  still around 1970 That is just pathetic


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...



I noticed that you haven't been falling back on your stories of prison life where you learn so much about gay culture and gay sex


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


You're another one who seems to be stuck in the last century. You should get out more.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





This is a thread about children whose fathers are homos.    They don't allow kids in the joint.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Life needs procreation to survive.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Although not as widespread as most think, there's plenty of fags in prison. Seen it first hand, some really sick stuff.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


If they'd keep the fags off the street we'd get out more.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 14, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



It seems like people have been fine in the procreation department. How else would all these kids who are up for adoption have gotten here?


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


99.16 percent of gay people do not have children.  If I was making this up you could prove me wrong.  The fact is that you can't and never will precisely because I do not make anything up.

So gay person how many children do you have?

Now is when you make up a number

Yawn


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Thanks.  But I'm good.


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Have you had an AIDS test yet this week?

Are AIDS test fun?


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I only knew of one girl who had two mothers.  She was so mercilessly ridiculed by everyone (in a largely left-wing school), that she dropped out of high school.  Never saw her since.


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


What about parent teacher night when butch the school bully sees joeys two dads and proceeds to mock joey to the point when he commits suicide.  How great are the gay dads parenting abilities then


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sad but true, thank you for sharing.  Hopefully she did not die of AIDS.  I had a neighbor who's son was gay, I found out when I saw the mother waiting for him at dance class.  Something happened, the neighbors got divorced and moved. It's a good bet the boy got AIDS and the marriage could not take it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > When a study says gay dads make better parents.  It is safe to assume that they mean same sex male parents make better parents than heterosexual parents.  This is a retelling of the popular gay opinion that women are unnecessary and unwelcome if not outright detrimental.  A gay man is a better mother than a woman.  A gay man is a better parent than a man who likes women.
> ...


They can't be a mother.  Therefore mothers must be made harmful


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


This is how evil and degenerate we have become.  By the numbers this is it.


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I could try to be a mother and father, but I just see and do things that the other can not see and do. Just as they can not see and do the things I do.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



My sexual orientation and my family are none  of your fucking business. Did I say that I was gay? The fact that you assume that. based on my advocacy for gays  deflates your credibility and my ability to take you seriously even further below zero than it already was, and clearly demonstrates your intellectual limitations which are vast


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Go have another drink tipsy. And I don't believe for a second that you're a cat lover. Cats are gentile, accepting old souls. I have cats


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




It's good to see that you're making friends here. Maybe you should arrange a circle jerk and commiserate about how gay you are not.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



esalla Glad you are here.  We need more people to fight against the ignorance on the forum


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


They are parents for Christ's sake. And no one is saying mothers are harmful. YOU are harmful to society by spewing your hate and lies.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You can fight but you can't win! Not one of you jerks have posted any documentation to back up your bullshit


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Left-winger "I know what I'm talking about, and you are wrong!"

Right-winger "really?  and how do you live it out?"

Left-winger "My personal life is none of your business!"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So say the voices in your head.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Yeah, other than 6,000 years of human history, no documentation at all.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


LIke all faggots and all progressives you won't accept anything that goes against your perverse BS.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Neither you or the other bigots here have posted  a damned that that is factual and that is backed up by a source. So, you don't know what I would accept or not because all that you do is post inane opinions based on nothing tangible. That is not a debate. It's a pissing match.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


What about human history?? What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Thanks.   Your evidence is fake news anyway.  Made up crap.


Everyone who is informed, knows that science journals will publish made up nonsense, if it fits the left-wing progressive agenda.  This is well documented, by wide scale fraudulent papers published.

And when you add in the fact, that people were bribing their way into ivy league schools.....   it's real clear we have no reason to trust any of the left wing trash you post on here.

Fake news.  Moving on.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I never posted anything other than my opinion, pole smoker, YOU are the one posting "facts".


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


At least the voices in his head aren't gay.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


He's talking about human history.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Is that really the best that you can do?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



What about it!??


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Yeah, and it was both right, accurate, and buried your position.
Thanks.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



It is entirely possible, and even noble, to advocate for the rights of groups of people of which one is not a member. Progressive Patriot's personal life is none of your business.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Never stopped you Lysistrata, from attacking me and my personal life.

It's amazing how quickly people trip over their own standards, in just minutes from one thread to the next.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Did I ever attack your participation in marriage and parenthood, whatever it has been? I've been called all sorts of names that bigoted people call lesbians, even though I have not hidden the fact that I am a heterosexual by birth.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 14, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yeah, you have attacked me numerous times.   Sorry, but you can't attack and insult people 100 different ways, and then claim "well I didn't attack your parenthood, so I'm a victim, and never did anything wrong".

Yes, you have attacked me numerous times.  Numerous.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Horseshit!! You are offering a you tube video as proof that all academic research is fraudulent? !! Are you fucking serious. ? Can you really be so stupid that you believe every that you see and hear as long as it aligns with your subterranean  views In addition to it being Gish Gallop, it is also a false equivalency and an over generalization logical fallacy. That kind of shit is useless and just further erodes your credibility, as if that were possible


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Your problem, or should I say one of your problems is that you are so pitifully thin skinned that you think that someone calling you out on your bigoted bullshit using facts and logic is a personal attack. Grow the fuck up!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Thank you!   The jerk is trying to make it about be in order to avoid defending his bullshit.


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You forgot to mention how many kids you have?

It's ok, you can come out of the closet, we will accept you as you are.

Besides comedians are important


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My sexual orientation and my family are none of your f•••ing business.



  If it's none of anyone's business, then why do you insist on waving it around in everyone's face?


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My sexual orientation and my family are none of your f•••ing business.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


LOL, why defend gays if you are going to hide in the closet?  Furthermore the moment they posted their opinion we are allowed to post our opinions.  If you do not accept that then leave


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




Good fucking God, cut the moronic flaime bating already!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


What exactly am I waiving in your face? My political views? Once again, you prove yourself to be too narrow minded and intellectually deficient to understand that someone might support and defend a minority without being  part of that group


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Are you gay or lesbian.  I am not here to judge you and if I did it should not matter to you if I did.  However if you start a thread about how great gay parents are who expose their children to mockery you should expect that people will assume that you are gay yourself.    So are you gay or lesbian


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


And I own stocks on 6 continents

CIAO


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I don't give a fuck what you assume. You're just trying to make this about me in order to avoid dealing with the actual topic and I won't let you. The only one being ex[posed to mockery here is you


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


His proof is as trustworthy or moreso than the BS link you posted.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You asked what he was talking about and I told you. Try to keep up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Wow! Thank you for admitting that you thing that the way toi debate a topic is to spout unfounded opinions without any documentation!! Holy fucking shit!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You didn't tell me shit


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I am heterosexual.  You refuse to state your sexual preference, I have actually dealt with the topic of how gay parents expose their children to mockery that has lead to mental disorders and suicide in many instances

I feel sad that you are ashamed of yourself.

Why not be gay and proud?

Are your parents gay


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Gay people have children Dude. Gay people have been around a long time and  last I heard, we do not have a negative population growth


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Thank you for the complement.  

Are your parents gay


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Gay people have not been getting married and adopting other peoples kids for very long at all.  In fact this is illegal in many countries as it was here when America still had morals


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Do you think Salmon are Ghey?


----------



## esalla (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Coming out is a process of understanding, accepting, and valuing your sexual orientation/identity. It involves both exploring your identity and sharing your identity with others. Coming out can be a gradual process or one that is very sudden. The first step usually involves coming out to yourself, often with a realization that feelings you’ve had for some time make sense if you can define them as gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender or queer.

Coming out can be a very difficult process. Our society strongly enforces codes of behavior regarding sexual orientation and gender identity, and most people receive the message that they must be heterosexual and act according to society’s definition of their gender. For gay, lesbian, and bisexual persons, there may be a sense of being different or of not fitting in to the roles expected of you by your family, friends, workplace or greater society. Coming out involves facing societal responses and attitudes toward LGBTQ people. You may feel ashamed, isolated, and afraid.

Although coming out can be difficult, it can also be a very liberating and freeing process. You may feel like you can finally be authentic and true to who you are. You may find a whole community of people like you and feel supported and inspired. Even if it’s scary to think about coming out to others, sometimes the reward can be worth the challenge that coming out entails.

Individuals do not move through the coming out process at the same speed. The process is very personal. It happens in different ways and occurs at different ages for different people. Some people are aware of their sexual identity at an early age, and others arrive at this awareness after many years. Coming out is a continuing, sometimes lifelong, process.

Once you accept that you’re lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender or queer, you can decide to be out to others or to stay “in the closet.” You are the only person who can decide when and how it is safe to come out. You may decide to come out in one part of your life and not in another. For example, some people are out to their families but in the closet at work; some people are out at school but in the closet with their families.

*Six Stages to Coming Out*

The Cass Theory, developed by Vivian Cass (1979) is a six stage model that describes the developmental process individuals go through as they consider and then acquire a homosexual identity. This model includes lesbian, gay and bisexual identities. You may find yourself in one of these stages. Know that what you are experiencing is completely normal and that many, many others have had similar experiences.


Stage 1 – Identity Confusion: You begin to wonder whether you may be homosexual. Along with other thoughts and feelings, you may experience denial and confusion.
Stage 2 – Identity Comparison: You accept the possibility that you may be gay and face the social isolation that can occur with this new identity.
Stage 3 – Identity Tolerance: Your acceptance of your homosexuality increases, and you begin to tolerate this identity. Although confusion and distress concerning your sexual orientation decreases, you may feel increased isolation and alienation as your self-concept becomes increasingly different from society’s expectation of you. In this stage, you often begin to make contact with members of the LGB community.
Stage 4 – Identity Acceptance: You have resolved most of the questions concerning your sexual identity and have accepted yourself as homosexual. You have increasing contact with the LGB community
Stage 5 – Identity Pride: You begin to feel pride in being part of the LGB community and immerse yourself into LGB culture. In turn, you have less contact with the heterosexual community. Sometimes you may actually feel angry with or reject the heterosexual community.
Stage 6 – Identity Synthesis: You integrate your sexual identity with other aspects of your self so that it is just one part of your whole identity. The anger you may have felt toward the heterosexual community or the intense pride you may have felt in being homosexual decreases, and you can be your whole self with others from both groups. You feel more congruence between your public self and your private self.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 14, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


But are YOU gay, PP?  It sure SEEMS like you are.  Don't be afraid to admit this.  We'll be waiting for your response.  And PLEASE don't dance around by deflecting, diverting and evading an answer like virtually all liberal lunatics do on these threads.  Thank you.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Great post, thanks.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



There is no reason why he should divulge any information about his personal life to anyone if he does not wish to do so. There is no reason to demand that anyone share any personal information. There is no basis for assuming that PP is ashamed of himself, either.

Gay parents don't "expose their children to mockery." The responsibility for mocking anyone belongs solely to the people doing the mocking, who apparently have issues with socialization and self-control.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sure there is a reason why he is refusing to say whether he is gay or heterosexual
1. His parents are gay and this has messed up his mind as to what he is or is not
2. He is gay and can not accept his own behavior
3. He wants to tell others what they need to believe yet does not know what he believes himself, indicating schizophrenia
4. He is just a troll with no real opinions
5. He is straight and is mocking gays with reverse psychology as he knows his own beliefs will be relevant
6. He is really straight but his gay parents destroyed his mind, see 1.

The fact is that gay parents have been the cause of childrens suicides, you need to accept this

Research has found that attempted suicide rates and suicidal ideation among lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, etc. (LGBT) youth is significantly higher than among the general population.[1] LGBT youth have the highest rate of suicide attempts.[2]

The passage of laws that discriminate against LGBT people have been shown to have significant negative impacts on the physical and mental health and well-being of LGBT youth; for example, depression and drug use among LGBT people have been shown to increase significantly after the passage of discriminatory laws.[3] By contrast, the passage of laws that recognize LGBT people as equal with regard to civil rights may have significant positive impacts on the physical and mental health and well-being of LGBT youth; for example, a study of nationwide data from across the United States from January 1999 to December 2015 revealed that the establishment of same-sex marriage is associated with a significant reduction in the rate of attempted suicide among children, with the effect being concentrated among children of a minority sexual orientation (LGB youth), resulting in approximately 134,000 fewer children attempting suicide each year in the United States.[4]

Bullying of LGBT youth has been shown to be a contributing factor in many suicides, even if not all of the attacks have been specifically regarding sexuality or gender.[5] Since a series of suicides in the early 2000s, more attention has been focused on the issues and underlying causes in an effort to reduce suicides among LGBT youth. Research by the Family Acceptance Project has demonstrated that "parental acceptance, and even neutrality, with regard to a child's sexual orientation" can bring down the attempted suicide rate.[2]

The National Action Alliance for Suicide Prevention notes that there is no national data (for the U.S.) regarding suicidal ideation or suicide rates among the LGBT population as a whole or in part, for LGBT youth or LGBT seniors, for example.[6] In part because there is no agreed percentage of the national population that is LGBT, or even identifies as LGBT, death certificates do not include sexuality information.[7] A 1986 study noted that previous large scale studies of completed suicides did not "consider sexual orientation in their data analyses".[8]


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...









The sample size is so small that their conclusions are not credible.  Furthermore, they went in with assumption that gay is better.  That is stupid.  I can make any assumption I want, and skew my questions accordingly. 

That ain't science. 

That is pseudo science.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

westwall said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


You can end your oppression by accepting Christ


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I posted facts YOU post opinions. Here are more FACTS



> The Australian Study of Child Health in Same-Sex Families is the world’s largest attempt to study how children raised by same-sex couples compare to children raised by heterosexual couples. According to a preliminary report on the study of 500 children across the country of Australia, these young people are not only thriving, but also have higher rates of family cohesion than other families:
> An interim report found there was no statistical difference between children of same-sex couples and the rest of the population on indicators including self-esteem, emotional behaviour and the amount of time spent with parents.
> However, children of same-sex couples scored higher than the national average for overall health and family cohesion, measuring how well a family gets along. World’s Largest Study Of Same-Sex Parenting Finds That Children Are Thriving
> Children raised by same-sex couples appear to do as well as those raised by parents of both sexes, suggests an international research review that challenges the long-ingrained belief that children need male and female parents for healthy adjustment.
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

westwall said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


Then see post 220


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Actually it is a fact that children of gays have higher suicide rates


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Children of gays still have higher suicide rates


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


If so, you bigots and bullies have blood on your hands


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Then see post 220



  A post that was bullshit when it was first written, does not become any less so when referred back to from a later post.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Nope because I am not mocking these children, the mockery happens in schools and it can not be stopped.  If laws are passed protecting these kids they will be fully outcast from school society as they are such a small number that they have no peers, just queers for parents. Then they hang themselves
Your fault not mine


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Horseshit ! You have no idea what you're talking about or what is going on in schools there days. Gay-straight alliances are commonplace. There are in fact laws against bullying and discrimination based on gender identity and sexual orientation, but they apply equally to all. Gay kids nd kids of gay parents are not singled out. 

The problem is the wider society where people like you are responsible for these families being marginalized and ridiculed. A society where these families  are still subjected to discrimination, in employment, housing and public accommodation, all of which puts pressure on them, resulting in anxiety and depression. YOU have blood on your hands


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Actually it is a fact that children of gays have higher suicide rates



Would you please provide a link with material that supports this "fact"?


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is a fact that children of gays have higher suicide rates
> ...



Here you go porker, I could post 500 more
You would already know this if you could think









						A 9-Year-Old Colorado Boy's Death by Suicide Highlights the Challenges Facing LGBTQ Kids
					

They're at an increased risk of suicide




					time.com
				












						LGBT youth at higher risk for suicide attempts
					

(This October 8 story has been refilled to correct "transsexual" to "transgender" in paragraph 3)




					www.reuters.com
				












						One in four pre-teen suicides may be LGBTQ youth
					

Higher suicide rates among LGBTQ youth have been documented before, but a recent analysis offers fresh insight into what factors contribute to these fatalities.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Sure there is a reason why he is refusing to say whether he is gay or heterosexual
> 1. His parents are gay and this has messed up his mind as to what he is or is not
> 2. He is gay and can not accept his own behavior
> 3. He wants to tell others what they need to believe yet does not know what he believes himself, indicating schizophrenia
> ...


I will not deal further with you juvenile taunting horseshit


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



From your own post Slick!!  What the fuck is your point?



> Jamel Myles was found dead of suicide just days after his mom said he came out as gay to his classmates, the Denver _Post_ reports. Myles, who had come out to his family over the summer, reportedly faced significant bullying from his classmates as he began the new school year.
> 
> 
> “My child died because of bullying. My baby killed himself,” Myles’ mother, Leia Pierce, told the _Post_. “He didn’t deserve this.”


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Fantastic post, thanks.  Of course we've heard NOTHING from Progressive Patriot concerning this.  Oops, posted too soon.  And he STILL hasn't answered our questions.  Typical liberal deflection, diversion, or evasion.  Pitiful AND pathetic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...





> From your 2nd article  . You have blood on your hands
> , These kids a are not self destructive because they are LGBT. They are self destructive because of the way they are treated by people like you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Sure there is a reason why he is refusing to say whether he is gay or heterosexual
> ...


You can't deal with your own life choices

Get an aids test


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Lol thanks for reading

I didn't

Yawn


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Exactly. Look at how many heterosexual parents mistreat their LGBT kids and/or kick them out of the house. I remember that star student in Floriduh whose crazy cult parents insisted that he attend their cult gathering and then kicked him out of the house when he refused, and he didn't refuse to go to church at all, this was specifically about his parents' cult associations.

Thank God that his teachers made sure that he got into Georgetown even though his parents are failures.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Sure there is a reason why he is refusing to say whether he is gay or heterosexual
> ...


Well that lasted 2 minutes


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Lol enjoy your fisting party bimbo


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Why do you care so much about somebody's sexual orientation? Do you have some sort of problem? Cults, maybe?


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I guess the most disturbing thing about this whole f*cked up scenario is that PP has posted on these threads in the past that he not only has children, but grandchildren, as well.  The sickness has most likely extended to two MORE generations.  And, as always, this is very sad, but VERY preventable.  Thank you.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



None of these linked articles involve kids with gay parents. Nada.

They all deal with LGBT kids who are experiencing bullying. It's the bullies who are causing this, whether in the home or at school. Who are the bullies and how their shameful behavior going to be stopped? They need to be taught to take responsibility for their actions by somebody, even if the bullies' parents are negligent.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



There is sickness in the fact that he has children and grandchildren? Are you out of your mind? Shit, the orange whore in the Oval Office has children and grandchildren, so what is your beef? I'm not implying that PP is a low-life, but trump sure is.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


All the links deal with the higher suicide rates of children with gay parents

You are a gay person in denial, you seem to believe that you can deny away reality.  This is evidence of mental disease





__





						Invisible Victims: Delayed Onset Depression among Adults with Same-Sex Parents
					





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Nope, the fact that he's passing HIS sickness ONTO his children and grandchildren is quite disturbing.  Learn how to read dumbf*ck.  The last time I checked, our president is NOT a confused homosexual.  Thank you.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Is double anal fisting fun


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Yep, Lys is obviously gay, herself.  She's brought absolutely NOTHING to this hideous thread.  And, again, very sad, but VERY preventable.  Thank you.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Actually she is bringing lots of schizophrenic denial to the thread


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Yep, SO sad.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...






When I was a kid, I was born in 1956, we didn't have any homo children in my school.  None.   There were adults in the city who were, but not the children.  In the mean streets of the big city there was no room for kids who were sissies.

The thing is that the adults actually encouraged the boys to be masculine children.   Ditto with the TV programs.  Rock Hudson and Gomer Pyle were homos, but these guys didn't encourage kids to take it up in the movies and television programs.  

The idea back in the day was that children would be raised normative.  Once they became adults, if they wanted to be light in the loafers, well, that would be their own affair.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



I don't see why you think that he is sick, dickhead. Your "president," not mine, is a confused something, and he


esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You didn't read your own links. I did.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Have you had an aids test this week


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well have you had an aids test this week?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I told you that I am not going to deal with your moronic, juvenile inane equine excrement. If you can't have an adult conversation, get the fuck out of here


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Seriously? You believe that  there were no gay kids back then?? That is ridiculous! They just were not visible-not out like now. One of your problems, as we know , is that you still think that being gay is a choice.

You also have some strange ideas about the relationship between masculinity and sexual orientation, and you stupidly believe that leach boys how to be "real men (whatever the fuck that is) will keep them from being gay. You are living in an alternative reality .


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


There were no children with gay parents because this was illegal back then, and no kids with gay parents were hanging themselves


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Deciding peoples sexuality based on their politics and advocacy is as stupid as stupid gets, and depletes any credibility that you might have had, which is not much. Grow the fuck up. This is not a special ed. school yard.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You might want to grow up yourself and get tested


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I don't know what the fuck your responding to but it sure ain't what I posted. It appears that you do not understand the difference between the issue of gay kids, and children with gay parents, or maybe you think that it is all the same thing.

And, it was not illegal for gay people to have children then. They just could not adopt and surrogacy was not widely available. But many gay people had kids. I have lost all patience with you.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


And his denial just goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on.............................Pitiful.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


But he is confused, and much, much worse


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Every day at some point he wonders if he has AIDS...……………….

Can't be a great life


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Did you have an AIDS test? 

Do you think you will live to retire?


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


And on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on................................A SERIOUS state of denial.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


And "De Nile" isn't JUST the name of the longest river in the world.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Tho Defensthive!


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



You seem to be slipping farther and farther into some bizarre fantasy world of Jesus and fisting and AIDS and the like. Are you in a cult? Southern baptist or something? You probably need some help.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



It may or may not have been illegal, but it damn sure was and is impossible for gay homosexual people to have children!

Derp!

Prove me wrong.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Just sthop it, you silly man!  He-he!


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


From now on we should all just agree with the progressive patriot, because he, she, it can't take any criticism

We need to be nicer to the dead limb


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Yep, it's a shame he's too much of a coward to admit he's obviously gay.  The first part of recovery is to be true to yourself.  And again, unfortunately, this is very sad, but VERY preventable.  Thank you.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Even to be gay and not be able to admit who you are is sad.  That's not even living


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You are a lying sack of shit! I never posted any information about my family or whether or not I have children. You had better watch that shit!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...




As i said to esalla , I am not dealing with or responding to your moronic, juvenile bull shit. Get on topic and try to have an adult conversation or get the hell out of here


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Your family is the three goldfish in the bowl, even your cat ran away from your hate


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


LOL how many hundred times are you going to say that

You do not want conversation, you want people to agree with you or you tell them to get the f out


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 15, 2020)

None of you people knows PP's sexual orientation. Why you think that you need to know is beyond me. You boys can still sit there and enjoy sexual fantasies of your own making. You folks seem to be very interested in them.

Meanwhile I'll enjoy my own fantasies concerning a certain male actor with an incredible chassis, the Lamborghini of bods.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Clearly he/she /it has multiple problems as does bluzman. These people belong in an facility for the mentally/ intellectually impaired.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


And you belong in an AIDS ward


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Give me a fucking break! All you do is taunt, accuse, make up shit about me,  and insult, and your going to claim that you are the one wanting a conversation. You're even more fucked up than I thought


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You don't want conversation, you want dictation.

However, we are not your secretaries, so fuck right the hell off with your bullshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Really, ? Are they sterile?? Can gay men not produce sperm? Do Lesbians not have a uterus or overrise  ?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The world is out to get you. lol

You’re an idiot, TheProgressivePatriot.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Actually anuses are sterile...………...

The sperm has to go into a vagina, I seen it on the discovery channel

Yawn


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I bet he can take 10 inches per minute


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

Many here don’t subscribe to your ideas, TheProgressivePatriot, just sayin.

Most here think you’re just a faggot trying to promote the shit you believe.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


I am retired dip shit! Comfortably and happily retired.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Well there you go again not responding to me.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> View attachment 323863


I guess you never heard of surrogacy or in vitro fertilizations. Are you really that ignorant??


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Many here don’t subscribe to your ideas, TheProgressivePatriot, just sayin.
> 
> Most here think you’re just a faggot trying to promote the shit you believe.


"agree"


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 323863
> ...


Are you really that desperate?

Look. The only time I've seen anyone raised by a homosexual couple, it was a Thai kid raised by Korean dykes. They treated him like shit, basically a slave, I got him out of there as often as possible. He got out of there himself as soon as he could and there's a chance he might just hate women for the way they did him, and I can't say I'd blame him.
This is the type of shit..pure shit that you are advocating for in the name of your faggotry. Fuck you with that, ok?

Kid might have turned out better if raised by a loving hetero couple.

In the end, i think he was just "turned out". Brain scrambled style.

Oh! I think he turned homo, so score one for your team, I suppose.

Raised by hateful lesbians, he turned to men to rebel.

They were hateful AF, too. That's why me and my friend felt sorry for him and brought him out with us when we could.

But he did steal, and ended up being queer.

So we had to cut ties.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Dip shit, is that a gay appetiser


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Like your age really matters,


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 323863
> ...


Did you have a fetus implanted in your anus


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Sure age matters now he uses a strap on


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Eww! Something tells me it would not go to term.



Yeah, TPP doesn't have the patience or understanding to raise children. He just wants more faggots.

More perverted douches like him is not what this world needs.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You DID post that you had grandchildren once, you limp-wristed monstrosity......


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

Other same-sex people attracted people here are A-OK.

They have sense. This perverted weirdo? Oh, what the fuck?!

He makes one long for the days when sodomy was punishable by hanging.

Jefferson advocated against that, but he never witnessed TPP.

TPP might would have changed Jefferson's mind to "Fuck it, hang them all!"

I am only thinking of TPP here in this instance..


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 15, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


What  the fuck are you blathering about??!!You just made that shit up!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm glad I'm not a kid growing up in your world. TheProgressivePatriot.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No kid everything you do not agree with is not made up...…………………..

Get your AIDS test kid


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> I'm glad I'm not a kid growing up in your world. TheProgressivePatriot.


He never grew up


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad I'm not a kid growing up in your world. TheProgressivePatriot.
> ...


I can only guess TheProgressivePatriot is struggling with issues most here can't understand.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

We shouldn't be smacking TheProgressivePatriot around because he might be fucking other guys. Where he sticks his dick is his business. 

Let's be respectful.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm also trying to be respectful to the mods.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Nah we all understand, he wants to believe that gays are better parents than straight people because he wants to justify his lifestyle.  There are essentially no gay parents just dead limbs that were unfortunately allowed to adopt another persons child.  There is no joy in being a dead limb


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


 I have no respect for people like TheProgressivePatriot.


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


He is mentally a child, and a very confused one. He needs help if he really believes that gays are better parents to a child than a real mother and father.  He is entitled to his beliefs but has no right to challenge anyone others since he is too gutless to say what he believes himself


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


He's a typical democrat.


----------



## Zander (Apr 15, 2020)

Gay dads are better!! And there are 57 genders too...


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


He's actually your typical liberal lunatic.  As you have probably noticed, there are LOTS of these hideous creatures on these threads that make NOTHING BUT inane AND insane posts.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

Zander said:


> Gay dads are better!! And there are 57 genders too...


ONLY 57?  I thought that number would be over 60 by now.....


----------



## Zander (Apr 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads are better!! And there are 57 genders too...
> ...


It;s the same as the number of states.....


----------



## esalla (Apr 15, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


More delusional than many though


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 15, 2020)

Zander said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Yep, the same number of states according to the Kenyan-born miscreant who did absolutely NOTHING good for our country in EIGHT YEARS......


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 16, 2020)

Just don't believe in such fake studies. 

A sodomites couple as parents are the worst example for children about what being a decent human is about.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 16, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> Just don't believe in such fake studies.
> 
> A sodomites couple as parents are the worst example for children about what being a decent human is about.


Exactly.  Nice post, thanks.


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 16, 2020)

If we were to go into an economic depression there may be a lot of soul searching to go with potential violence. Somebody going to get the blame.


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...




I call bullshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> Just don't believe in such fake studies.
> 
> A sodomites couple as parents are the worst example for children about what being a decent human is about.


 See post 220 Slick. Tell us how those peer reviewed studies are fake . Give it your best shot.   You're just another ignorant ass weighing in on something that you know nothing about and do not have the emotional maturity or intellectual capacity to learn about


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...



I call willful ignorance


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> If we were to go into an economic depression there may be a lot of soul searching to go with potential violence. Somebody going to get the blame.



What? What thread are you on?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No not everything, but your shit is


----------



## esalla (Apr 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Give some thought to getting psychological treatment for your hostility, hate and for your obvious disorder where you demand that all people accept that gay parents are normal when nature forbids their existence

Oh and mention to the shrink that you keep responding to me after you say that you will not.

Hell you might get some Oxycontin to calm you down


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You're god damned right I'm hostile but I'm not the one who needs help. Those of you consumed by hate and bigotry are the ones who need help


----------



## esalla (Apr 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Actually you are the hateful contemptuous fool who is too scared to own up to their own sexuality because if pent up frustrations.  I could care less how you live your life, but when you claim that the children adopted by gay parents are better off when they often attempt suicide as a result of their confused upbringing and the mockery that they endure, you need to be put in your place.  

Enjoy your dead end excuse for life


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



YOU have blood on your hands! Now I am really done with you!


----------



## esalla (Apr 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You want the lives of children destroyed and this is my fault?

Yea if you say so weirdo


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Unfortunately no. It's a true story. I still remember his name.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 16, 2020)

Gay men are often mentally ill aside from being gay.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Same here. A former colleague of mine who owns several furniture stores in Los Angeles adopted a baby girl along with his long time partner, and they are two of the best parents that I've ever seen.

My wife and I have kept their child on occasion when they have had to travel on business, and she is well behaved, and is very well provided for, better than most children.

Another friend, a retired white school principal adopted a black child many years ago, when gay people had to stay in the closet to be safe from those like some of the ones commenting in this thread. He is now in his late 80's, bedridden, and his adopted son does everything for him.

These people are parents BY CHOICE, and were deemed as having the necessary means and the right environment to be good parents and have done a far  better job than many other so called "traditional" parents that I've seen in my own lifetime. I'm retired and on the board of one the largest non profit organizations in Southern California, that helps people in need  and have seen some awful, so called "regular" parents who should not even have a dog, let alone kids.

The homophobic nonsense that some are posting in this thread, is plain misinformed ignorance on the part of some people.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


LOL see kid the problem lies not with the gay parents but with the childs inability to deal with homosexuality since they are straight born of straight parents.  This leads to psychological dysfunction in the children then they end up dropping out of school running away or hanging themselves.  So do children have rights or just gay adults


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Well, "kid", I haven't read anywhere about a child who grew up with gay parents, shooting up a public school or becoming a mass murderer, or even a child molester.

Have you?

And, of the gay parents that I do know, none have parented children who hung themselves or dropped out of school.


What I do know is that
the adoption process (at least in my state) requires thorough background checking and actual observation of the home that the child is to be placed in.

And if those criteria, among other necessary living conditions are questionable, there will be no adoption.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


The only reason you do not see the depression and suicide of same sex parents children is you do not want to look









						Depression and same-sex parenting
					

New study finds adult children of same-sex parents are twice as likely to be depressed



					world.wng.org
				




You have no morals or children as you are and always will be a dead limb on the tree of life even if you do steal someone else child

You are already dead


----------



## harmonica (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


sure---hahahhahahahahahaha..their male '''''children''' grow up to be wimps and confused


----------



## harmonica (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


..LGTBQ are highly at risk for suicide!!!!--so what do you think about the kids???!!!


			https://www.lgbthealtheducation.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Suicide-Risk-and-Prevention-for-LGBTQ-Patients-Brief.pdf


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...





esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




ROFLMAO!
Whenever I see someone like you who passes judgement on the morals of complete strangers, it is usually a sure bet that there is some filthy laundry in their own closet.


My wife and I have a grown son and daughter as well as 3 grandchildren. And none of them were taught your kind of ignorance.


If a child with NO parents has an opportunity to be adopted into a caring and nurturing environment, even if it is with same sex parents versus life in the orphanage system, you actually believe the latter to be better?

That's crazy.

I read your link, because I am always willing to hear how others think. If you are capable of doing the same, here is some fact checked information.









						FactCheck: are children 'better off' with a mother and father than with same-sex parents?
					

Discussing his opposition to same-sex marriage, Liberal MP Kevin Andrews said children who are brought up with a mother and father are ‘better off than those who are not’. Let’s look at the research.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You are the one who needs to be put in your place. You are doing everything possible to make sure that the mockery continues, instead of being a decent human being and making a good effort to stop it. Stop blaming these families and go after the scum who are responsible for the mockery and harassment.

Why do you keep harassing Progressive Patriot? His orientation is none of your business. You are definitely part of the problem. Learn common decency.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Based on what?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Thank you for bringing a measure of sanity and reasonableness to this otherwise disaster of a thread. I just don't know if essalla believes his own bullshit or is just playing a sick game. In any case, as I have said, he has blood on his hands. It's people like him who drive the self destructive behaviors


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Glad you are accepting that your ideas are a disaster


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 17, 2020)

OP, you're a horrible representative for your cause, irrelevant of whether or not anyone agrees with it. You lack discipline and maturity. At best, you're a liability to your cause. You're also easily provoked to make an example of yourself. You have the wrong temperament to lead discussion.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So in other words you do not care about the depression and suicides of the children of gay vgv parents.  Also unless your dna is passed to your children you are a dead limb, all adoptive parents are


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Holy Shit! You're using a so called study by Sullins to make your case. Are you fucking serious??! He is a Charlatan. A discredited and  biased homophobe as his colleague Mark Regnerus  who I believe that you previously  used. .



> Conservatives Seize On Hugely Flawed Study  HYPERLINK "http://thinkprogress.org/lgbt/2015/02/10/3621375/regnerus-sullins-same-sex-parenting/
> 
> Conservatives are excitedly promoting a new study that supposedly reveals negative outcomes for the children of same-sex parents. L*ike the infamously flawed Mark Regnerus Study " rushed out two years ago*, the new study seems timed to impact the Supreme Court’s upcoming consideration of marriage equality for same-sex couples. It suffers, however, from some of the same flaws and biases as Regnerus’ study, *and doesn’t actually support the argument against marriage equality that it tries to make.*
> 
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...



Oh for fucks sake... completely idiotic. 
I don't care who did the study, there are assholes/losers of every creed/race/sexual orientation.
It does not matter. Just more of the anti-male rhetoric


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> 
> 
> Researchers concluded that gay fathers "don’t conform to roles of conventional fathers" making them "highly involved in their children's lives...
> ...


Dude that is so gay


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Why do you ignore depressed children hanging themselves.

Answer because you just love anal fisting


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> OP, you're a horrible representative for your cause, irrelevant of whether or not anyone agrees with it. You lack discipline and maturity. At best, you're a liability to your cause. You're also easily provoked to make an example of yourself. You have the wrong temperament to lead discussion.


Now tell me why I should give a shit what you think. Do you think that esalla has discipline and maturity.? If you do ,there is something seriously wrong with you


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...


Oh for fucks sake, how is it anti male?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Now tell me why I should give a shit what you think. Do you think that esalla has discipline and maturity?



Non sequitur...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Holy Shit! You're using a so called study by Sullins to make your case. Are you fucking serious??! He is a Charlatan. A discredited and biased homophobe as his colleague Mark Regnerus who I believe that you previously used.



  You cited a bogus study,buy a gang of blatant pro-faggot charlatans who openly disregarded accepted research standards, in order to try to justify a conclusion from evidence that completely failed to support that conclusion.  In fact, you used that fake study as the entire basis for your OP.

  And now you're calling someone else's much more legitimate study fake?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...



That is so brilliant! Just fucking brillllllliant!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



No problem. Who in their right mind would say such things?

One can go anywhere on the internet and find "studies" that support even the most ludicrous of beliefs. And he is no exception..


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



I care about the outcome of all children, but I don't think you do.

I put very little credence in the studies of bigots who have been widely debunked by far more credible scholars on this subject.  I looked up the person that published the information that you posted, and he is nothing more than a bible thumping, moralizing, psuedo science pusher.

Has it ever occurred to you that if not for the system  of adoption, far too many children would be wards of the state? Being adopted by a caring same sex couple is a far better than bouncing from home to home. I grew up with some kids that lived that kind of life, and in the end, things did not turn out well for them at all.

Or does THAT matter to you?


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


There are zero infants that go unadopted by straight parents in fact there is a long line so pay attention and stop putting fist in your holes


----------



## Desperado (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > They started out with a predetermined outcome.  No surprise there.
> ...


They listed their favorite TV show as Modern Family


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


  "Gay men are less masculine"... as in more effeminate. There is only masculinity and femininity.
Inferring of course that masculinity is baaaad.
Which - it is not. At all.
Masculinity is a* HUGE* positive aspect to raising a child.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



That is a flat out lie. You are so busy devoting your time to being an ignorant, homophobic bigot, that it prohibits you from doing any real fact finding.

If there is a "long line" of adoptive parents waiting to adopt, it is because of necessary screening, and not every couple is eligible. 

As far as "putting fists in holes", it is beginning to sound like you have a secret shame and are projecting.






						US Adoption Statistics | Adoption Network
					

US Adoption Statistics may surprise you as nearly 100 million Americans have adoption in their immediate family. Learn more here.




					adoptionnetwork.com


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Is gay fisting a normal human behavior?  Is putting two fist in another mans or womans anus or vagina normal in your opinion?

And there is a waiting list for all infants put up for adoption, gays are not needed to make sure that all infants are placed.....   why do you think people skip this list and pay a surrogate


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



I do not judge who is qualified to be a parent. There are far more qualified people than me and definately YOU, who make those decisions.

As far as infants go, they do not represent children of ALL ages who need homes. Even you should know that.

You are not a moral authority who is qualified to judge what type of parents people will be if given the opportunity.

But, I will say that of the same sex parents that I have known, they appear to be far more mentally stable than you are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


The issue is what is causing it? Let me ask, what is your solution?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You seem to obsess a lot about gay sex. As far as waiting lists go, infants are only a small percentage of children available for adoption, there are many older children and some with special needs who are hard to place. But that is not  even the issue. The real issue is that that is no reason to exclude same sex couples


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


The solution is not to let gays adopt and ruin kids minds


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Ignoring me again I see

Lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...



From your link:



> Why are LGBTQ people at high risk? Research has found multiple factors associated with suicidal behavior among LGBTQ people, *including isolation from family and peers, *a history of mental health issues (e.g., depression and anxiety), substance use disorders, *and victimization (e.g., being the target of bullying; being abused)*.1,9-11* All of these risk factors stem from the stress created by living as a stigmatized minority* (often referred to as minority stress).13 Even today, with increased awareness and social acceptance in the U.S., many* LGBTQ people find they must contend with harassment, discrimination, and bias enacted by peers, family, colleagues, workplaces, houses of worship, schools, places of public accommodation, and health care settings*.6,12 Anti-LGBTQ attitudes can become internalized, leading to further stress and potential for suicidal thoughts.13




Conclusion. Society  must evolve. Bigotry and bully must not be tolerated. You must stop blaming and penalizing the victims


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Before gays adopted kids there were no depressed kids killing


katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Before queers adopted kids there were no suicides caused by queer moms and dads

It is not normal, an adult can choose a child can not


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I do not read your queer fisting links


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


How so? I can't help it if you don't like my answer


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Cancer from gay fisting






						Cancer care professionals should pay more attention to the sexual aspects of cancer in men with a non-mainstream sexual orientation
					

OA Text is an independent open-access scientific publisher showcases innovative research and ideas aimed at improving health by linking research and practice to the benefit of society.




					www.oatext.com
				












						MSM Sexual Practices & Disease
					

“Health Hazards of Homosexuality” documents the high incidence of disease among gay and bisexual men due to their high-risk sexual practices.



					www.healthhazardsofhomosexuality.info


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Your a fucking liar. I never posted anything about fisting YOU DID . You are fucking insane!


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Are AIDS test fun


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How many AIDS test have you had


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


"Go away kid, you bother me. "  W.C. Fields


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Now tell me why I should give a shit what you think. Do you think that esalla has discipline and maturity?
> ...


Clearly you don't know what a Non sequitur  is. I made a statement and asked a question. I did not make any sort of an argument where there is a premise that is intended to support a conclsion


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay dads may make better parents according to a major new study
> ...



There is nothing "anti-male" here. Cultural notions change constantly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is nothing "anti-male" here. Cultural notions change constantly.


  Of course there is. 
The whole premise of the ludicrous faux study is that they make better fathers because they are less like most men. 
What part of that do you not understand?
  It alludes and attempts to drive a narrative that masculinity is a predictable cause of why males may not be be attentive to their children. That is the VERY FOUNDATION of the article.
And it is a false argument. It states it, without in any way proving it other than an assumption...which is easy to do when you already subscribe to it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You seem to be abnormally interested in other people's sexual practices and quite a vivid imagination. You must have an amazing video collection. Regardless of the sexual orientation of a couple, I doubt that most people have sex in front of their children. That would be cause for arrest if it got out.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing "anti-male" here. Cultural notions change constantly.
> ...



I read it as saying that gay fathers might have a more creative and expansive approach to fatherhood than some other men, and more active involvement in the care and raising of their children aged 1-6. There is nothing "anti-male" here. All of the people being discussed here are male. BTW: there is plenty of anecdotal evidence that some fathers have little involvement and shove the care of their children off on others. Perhaps the level of involvement of all fathers should be studied.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


  It is still a false narrative. These kinds of dumb studies are themselves purely anecdotal, and rely on the honesty of the participants. The only way the study could be valuable is if they installed cameras in pretty much every room in the house for months.. to show the level of involvement over a period of time. 
  Regardless. It is just dumb. People are people. And the quality of a parent is related entirely on the individual characteristics of each person. Gay people are in no way "better people".... thus they are not better parents.
  Once again it is an example of how liberal studies insult the masses paying homage to some preferred, chosen group.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


No videos here pooper popper, it's all free on the net...... are you in any

So have you had an AIDS test recently and is it fun


----------



## harmonica (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


hahahahhah blaming??  penalizing??
hahahahah..YOU prove you gays are mentally unstable 
.......if I wore HUGE horns out of my nose, people would make fun of me.....people make fun of fat people...this is how humans are - if you are different, people will make fun of you/etc ......you can't stop it


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Have you ever seen a gays anus turned inside out


----------



## harmonica (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


..I've seen pretty flowers bloom in the spring


----------



## mdk (Apr 17, 2020)

Who could have foreseen that this thread would have turned into a faggot hating circle jerk?!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


That's right slick. You know what I said.. And you stupidly proved my point with you own link. But, I don't expect you to get  that since you don't seem to even have the brain power to understand that  not all people who support LGBT causes are themselves LGBT


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

harmonica said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



But have you ever seen a pretty flower wither with AIDS


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


All gay parents must pay homage to straight people


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

mdk said:


> Who could have foreseen that this thread would have turned into a faggot hating circle jerk?!


 Indeed, but at the same time who could have foreseen that anyone entering a substantive argument would not receive a likewise substantive retort?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

mdk said:


> Who could have foreseen that this thread would have turned into a faggot hating circle jerk?!


Are you shitting me?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Seems  as though you have not developed any new brain cells lately


----------



## mdk (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Who could have foreseen that this thread would have turned into a faggot hating circle jerk?!
> ...



Yeah, that would get in the way of everyone whacking each other with sticks.


----------



## mdk (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Who could have foreseen that this thread would have turned into a faggot hating circle jerk?!
> ...



Oh, good grief. What have I done now? lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

mdk said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


  I call it the rock throwing contest. Which accurately describes approximately 98% of all posts on USMB.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



What was the result of your AIDS test


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

*Why this study is garbage.*
Among numerous reasons, the main factor is that it ignores the obvious. 
100% of gay parents CHOSE to have a child. 
100%.
  Not true of natural parents. It goes without saying, that people (any people) who CHOOSE to have a child will statistically be a better parent to people who did not choose to be a parent. Particularly the male.

  I'll present a similar argument that actually has FAR more accurate data than this anecdotal "study"...
*White males make better parents than black males. *
 If you support this study and do not support the statement I just made - then you are an idiot.
*BUT.... *the statement I made is also not true.
Despite the fact 70% of black children have no meaningful relationship with their fathers. It would then be easy to say white people are better parents right?? I mean c'mon... 
  But the truth is in the matrix. 
If you compared black inner city black parents, to white inner city parents...ohh... the gap closes. 
Get it?


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Why this study is garbage.*
> Among numerous reasons, the main factor is that it ignores the obvious.
> 100% of gay parents CHOSE to have a child.
> 100%.
> ...


Lol actually 100 percent of humans that want a child find an opposite sex partner

Claiming otherwise is goofy


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Why this study is garbage.*
> Among numerous reasons, the main factor is that it ignores the obvious.
> 100% of gay parents CHOSE to have a child.
> 100%.
> Not true of natural parents. It goes without saying, that people (any people) who CHOOSE to have a child will statistically be a better parent to people who did not choose to be a parent. Particularly the male.


Except that is not actually true. A substantial number of children with gay parents were conceived in a heterosexual relationship prior to the gay parent coming out and forming a union with a same sex partner. Those children may or may not have been planned

As for that new partner, the kids come as a package deal and he or she may or may not want a child, but they do want the relationship with the parent

But look, I'm not invested in proving that gay men are better parents, although I do believe that they have some characteristics that are beneficial. My thing is that they are at least as good as straight men in a heterosexual relationship and should be treated as such.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *Why this study is garbage.*
> ...


 But that is not what the article implies. And I do not believe there are any inherent traits anymore than anyone else's traits that make them better.... or worse.
  I believe in equality in the highest order. I totally believe any gay man has exactly the same chance of being a good parent as any straight man. Having said that, I also totally believe one will need to take the traditional role of the "father".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *Why this study is garbage.*
> ...



Really??








How do you account for this:


*Gay Adoption Facts & Statistics*


			https://considering
		

*adoption*.com/adopting/can-*same*...

Same-sex adoption is just as beneficial as opposite-sex adoption. One of the most persistent …
Joint same-sex adoption is legal in every state of the United States. Thanks to the marriage …
In 2010, there were 115,064 total same-sex couples with children in the U.S. How does this same …
*LGBT couples are four times more likely than heterosexual couples to have an adopted child in …*
See full list on consideringadoption.com

*LGBT Adoption Statistics | Gay Adoption | Same Sex Adoption*


			https://www.lifelong
		

*adoptions*.com/lgbt-*adoption*/*lgbt-adoption-statistics*
Gay *Adoption State Laws*. *Same-sex couples* in all states can petition for joint *adoption statewide*. *Couples* may be required to be in a legally recognized relationship, such as a marriage, civil union, or domestic partnership. 5; States that explicitly allow *same-sex couples* to petition for a second parent *adoption* include California, Colorado, Connecticut, Washington D.C., Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Maine, …
LGBT Adoption FAQs · LGBT Adoption Facts · LGBT Adoption Advantages · Waiting Families


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Thank you for endorsing equality. You seem to be one of the more rational and reasonable people here. But traditional role of father? Traditional roles are no long so obvious. Men and women do many of the same things from mowing the lawn and fixing the car, to cooking and child care- to flying planes. Kids need parents who are nurturing  and in a stable relationship. They do not need a mother and a father


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



I'm not gay, you troll. But unlike you, I  do not judge people based on their personal choices.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You also do not care if the children with gay parents hang themselves, which is sickly of you








						Depression and same-sex parenting
					

New study finds adult children of same-sex parents are twice as likely to be depressed



					world.wng.org


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


It is a fucking troll. A zombie troll bot who does not know he is dead. Don't let ie eat your brains . It need your brains!!


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Now that was a true masterpiece of articulation


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Actually, I think that it is you who don't care. If you cared you would not be tormenting and marginalizing gay people as I'm sure you do in real life. YOU have blood on your hands


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You're a lying troll.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Ya know, you ignore me worse than any person in history 

So have you had an AIDS test


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Kids with gay parents don't hang themselves to any greater extent than other kids do. The instances seem to stem from harassment and bullying of kids who are themselves gay by others, not children of gay parents.

School allowed anti-gay abuse of teen, lawsuit claims. What can we do about the bullies and harassers?


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...








						Suicide among LGBT youth - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wrong

Research has found that attempted suicide rates and suicidal ideation among lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, etc. (LGBT) youth is significantly higher than among the general population.[1] LGBT youth have the highest rate of suicide attempts.[2]
The passage of laws that discriminate against LGBT people have been shown to have significant negative impacts on the physical and mental health and well-being of LGBT youth; for example, depression and drug use among LGBT people have been shown to increase significantly after the passage of discriminatory laws.[3] By contrast, the passage of laws that recognize LGBT people as equal with regard to civil rights may have significant positive impacts on the physical and mental health and well-being of LGBT youth; for example, a study of nationwide data from across the United States from January 1999 to December 2015 revealed that the establishment of same-sex marriage is associated with a significant reduction in the rate of attempted suicide among children, with the effect being concentrated among children of a minority sexual orientation (LGB youth), resulting in approximately 134,000 fewer children attempting suicide each year in the United States.[4]


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 17, 2020)

If these researchers found the opposite was true, that gay men are not as good parents as straight men, they would never be allowed to publish their findings, they would lose their academic jobs, and they would never again get research grants.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



This thread is about gay parents, not about LGBT youth, whatever the sexual orientation of their parents. Unconfuse yourself.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> If these researchers found the opposite was true, that gay men are not as good parents as straight men, they would never be allowed to publish their findings, they would lose their academic jobs, and they would never again get research grants.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


You prove your assertion, which seems to be rooted in pure speculation.


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > If these researchers found the opposite was true, that gay men are not as good parents as straight men, they would never be allowed to publish their findings, they would lose their academic jobs, and they would never again get research grants.
> ...


I know it is true and so do you, and so does everyone else.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Parenting involves children, really and if the children are depressed to the point of suicide as often as the children of gay parents are then the parents are not very good at parenting.

All you care about is the rights of gay adults, you do not actually care about the children involved which is why you are a dead limb. I knew this was the case but you just proved it.  All you care about are gay parents, the children are secondary to you.

Real parents put their children first in all situations, but you will never know that thankfully


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



And I documented the reason you dumb shit. YOU have blood on your hands


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Who's blood is on my hands twitty


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Why are you trying so hard to convince us was a dumb shit you are? You can stop now. We are indeed convinced


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



If you are really to stupid to know, I'm not going to waist my time schooling you


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Please note that your post begins with the word "if." Speculative Demonstrate that this situation has actually occurred in the real world.


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 17, 2020)

Same-sex partners have the same problem. In the case of two men, there is the lack of a female role model. Any daughters will grow up not knowing how women are to behave in a marriage. Any sons will grow up not knowing how to relate to women in the mother-son relationship.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You never mentioned if your AIDS test was positive


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


If you had an AIDS test


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Well there you go again ignoring me


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Same-sex partners have the same problem. In the case of two men, there is the lack of a female role model. Any daughters will grow up not knowing how women are to behave in a marriage. Any sons will grow up not knowing how to relate to women in the mother-son relationship.


Bullshit!! Men and won do much of the same things and the parents are not the only role models It is not 1950m anymore


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Same-sex partners have the same problem. In the case of two men, there is the lack of a female role model. Any daughters will grow up not knowing how women are to behave in a marriage. Any sons will grow up not knowing how to relate to women in the mother-son relationship.
> ...


I'm sorry, but you're wrong.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


He is never wrong he has an ass full of cum

Be serious please


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 17, 2020)

Men and women both have a valuable role to play in the raising of a child. An adoption agency should always give preference in placing a child with traditional male-female married couples. This placing of children with homosexuals will have long term negative effects.


----------



## esalla (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Same-sex partners have the same problem. In the case of two men, there is the lack of a female role model. Any daughters will grow up not knowing how women are to behave in a marriage. Any sons will grow up not knowing how to relate to women in the mother-son relationship.
> ...


Have you been delusional for long?

Oh sorry, you can't know can you


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2020)

esalla said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You didn't  read your own link. This is a excerpt from it:


"Sullins emphasizes that nothing in his research suggests that homosexuals are less wise or loving parents than heterosexuals. Rather, the problems could stem from children lacking access to one or both of their biological parents: “As loving and caring as two mothers are, neither of them is a man.”

Unquote.
Even an adopted child in a household comprised of a male and female could experience the same sense of feeling detached from having at least one biological parent.

You're a homophobic ass.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Please explain how I'm wrong.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Men and women both have a valuable role to play in the raising of a child. An adoption agency should always give preference in placing a child with traditional male-female married couples. This placing of children with homosexuals will have long term negative effects.


Horseshit! The research says differently!!


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Men and women both have a valuable role to play in the raising of a child. An adoption agency should always give preference in placing a child with traditional male-female married couples. This placing of children with homosexuals will have long term negative effects.
> ...


Scientists can't be relied on because gay lobby pressure them for pro-gay results.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


More inane equine excrement


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> See post 220 Slick. Tell us how those peer reviewed studies are fake . Give it your best shot.   You're just another ignorant ass weighing in on something that you know nothing about and do not have the emotional maturity or intellectual capacity to learn about



Sodomites can't be good parents because they can't love themselves, and by consequence can't love others, specially adopted children.

Can't love themselves because they allow other man to torture them thru anal intercourse, making them suffer, being humiliated with bad treatment, listening bad words and insults by the other man.

No idea how a psychologist can call "normal" to such behavior of a person accepting to be treated like garbage. It happens, it is called masochism, and somehow feel "pleasure" with pain. But surely is not normal behavior.

Is that what sodomites will teach those children with their "example"?

Come on, man, be more reasonable and do whatever you want with your body, but DO NOT pass such a horrible humiliation to children, DO NOT teach them that being tortured by another man is the right thing for humans. A parent must pass the best teaching starting with their own example, and being a sodomite is the worst of the worst example to be given to children.

At least many men who are bisexual hide their obscure life and keep providing best education to their children. Even when having that kind of extra-marital relationship is not decent, at least they don't want their children to follow thru their example such kind of perversion.

But, a couple of homosexuals rising children, in my opinion must be considered a crime against humanity.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Men and women both have a valuable role to play in the raising of a child. An adoption agency should always give preference in placing a child with traditional male-female married couples. This placing of children with homosexuals will have long term negative effects.
> ...



Certain subjects bring out the worst of humanity, especially in a forum like this one.

I think that is what you are seeing in this thread.

Frankly, it is an impossible task to even attempt any intelligent discussion  with such antiquated ignorance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for endorsing equality. You seem to be one of the more rational and reasonable people here. But traditional role of father? Traditional roles are no long so obvious. Men and women do many of the same things from mowing the lawn and fixing the car, to cooking and child care- to flying planes. Kids need parents who are nurturing  and in a stable relationship. They do not need a mother and a father



 Yeah...except every study (real study) ever done for the past 50 years says the exact opposite. 
The most successful environment for a child that produces productive adults is the traditional family unit. The percentages are overwhelming. And can only be ignored when people want to.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > See post 220 Slick. Tell us how those peer reviewed studies are fake . Give it your best shot.   You're just another ignorant ass weighing in on something that you know nothing about and do not have the emotional maturity or intellectual capacity to learn about
> ...


Good fucking god man!! Get a grip!! Where are you getting this shit from? Gay people can't love themselves? Teaching kids what? The example is to be yourself and except your self for who you are, and to accept others for who they are? You seem to have some serious issues and a tenuous grasp of reality-at best.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for endorsing equality. You seem to be one of the more rational and reasonable people here. But traditional role of father? Traditional roles are no long so obvious. Men and women do many of the same things from mowing the lawn and fixing the car, to cooking and child care- to flying planes. Kids need parents who are nurturing  and in a stable relationship. They do not need a mother and a father
> ...



Bullshit. Post them


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Frankly, it is an impossible task to even attempt any intelligent discussion with such antiquated ignorance.



  It's especially impossible to have a useful discussion with anyone who thinks that protecting children from dangerous sexual perverts, and in fact, being opposed to simply handing children over to such perverts, constitutes _“antiquated ignorance”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah...except every study (real study) ever done for the past 50 years says the exact opposite.
> The most successful environment for a child that produces productive adults is the traditional family unit. The percentages are overwhelming. And can only be ignored when people want to.



  It's amazing that anyone thinks we need studies to prove what everyone already knows.  Sine long before most of us were born, it was well-known that coming from a _“broken home”_ had a strong correlation with unfavorable life outcomes.  Now, we deliberately create broken parodies of _“families”_, and put children into them, which pretty much assures that a generation of children raised in those broken environments will turn out to include more than their fair share of mental cases, drug addicts, criminals, sexual perverts, and others whose lives have been ruined.

  It's particularly telling to read the _“study”_ that TheOppressiveFaggot cited in the OP; to see the rather extreme leaps that it made from premises that it was able to somewhat support, to the pre-established conclusion that they do not support at all.  They had to go to rather blatant extremes of incompetence and intellectual dishonesty, to conduct that study in a way that didn't ultimately support the opposite conclusion to what they wanted it to support.

  There is an evil, depraved, insane agenda here, and those behind it do not care how badly they have to f••• up how many children's lives in order to pursue this agenda.  In fact ultimately, much of the agenda is driven by pedophiles, and  is specifically about f•••ing children.


----------



## ninja007 (Apr 19, 2020)

gay men are gay because they were raped as kids by men; same thing they will do to these poor kids.


----------



## ninja007 (Apr 19, 2020)

gay men shouldnt be able to adopt, period. I wonder what percentage they adopt boys vs girl? My guess would be very high boys.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> gay men are gay because they were raped as kids by men; same thing they will do to these poor kids.


Where are you getting that crap from? There is no basis in reality for it!  It is irresponsible and stupid to spread such lies!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> gay men shouldnt be able to adopt, period. I wonder what percentage they adopt boys vs girl? My guess would be very high boys.



You have to stop getting your information from Franklin Graham and Pat Robertson sonny boy


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, it is an impossible task to even attempt any intelligent discussion with such antiquated ignorance.
> ...



Thank you for validating my point. So you are admitting that you view ANY persons sexual preference that is not what is  typically traditional automatically makes them a "dangerous pervert"?

Hopefully you are not a lawmaker.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Thank you for validating my point. So you are admitting that you view ANY persons sexual preference that is not what is typically traditional automatically makes them a "dangerous pervert"?



  In this case, it is rather obvious to anyone who hasn't willfully chosen to take the side of these sick degenerates.

  Either you have been seriously deceived, or else you are an evil person whop knows what it is that you are defending, and what harm it causes, especially to children who are put in the clutches of these animals, but don't care because your sick agenda is more important to you than the safety and well-being of those children.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for validating my point. So you are admitting that you view ANY persons sexual preference that is not what is typically traditional automatically makes them a "dangerous pervert"?
> ...



What I am "defending" is the RIGHT of same sex couples being able to adopt.....as long as they are determined through screening of their lifestyle, income, and stability of their home, to be FIT parents. 

I am not advocating that children be harmed, as you are attempting to spin what I am saying to support your discriminatory belief system. If a potential parent is unfit to be a parent, there are experts in the field of adoption services to make that determination.

And unless there is a law prohibiting ALL of same sex couples from being parents, there is nothing wrong about being fair, unless one is totally close minded and living in the last century.

What is so difficult to understand about that?

I won't assume that they are ALL "dangerous perverts", like you are doing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> What I am "defending" is the RIGHT of same sex couples being able to adopt.....as long as they are determined through screening of their lifestyle, income, and stability of their home, to be FIT parents.
> 
> I am not advocating that children be harmed, as you are attempting to spin what I am saying to support your discriminatory belief system. If a potential parent is unfit to be a parent, there are experts in the field of adoption services to make that determination.



  You're speaking with a forked tongue, here.

  You admit that you want dangerous sexual perverts—_“same sex couples”_—to be allowed to adopt children, and then, with the other tip of your forked tongue, you're denying that you want children to be harmed.

  What do you think happens when children are handed over to dangerous sexual perverts?

  Are you really that ignorant and deluded, or just plain evil?  Or, more likely, both.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 19, 2020)

Complete unadulterated BS. 

No kid wants a weak pee wee puffer as a dad. That's just fact


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Complete unadulterated BS.
> 
> No kid wants a weak pee wee puffer as a dad. That's just fact


You mean like Pete






How about this guy:


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What I am "defending" is the RIGHT of same sex couples being able to adopt.....as long as they are determined through screening of their lifestyle, income, and stability of their home, to be FIT parents.
> ...



No,  I'm being very clear, but you are apparantly determined to spin my words to fit within your bigoted belief system. 

I clearly stated that if a same sex couple is found to fit be parents based on the criteria for being a parent, they should not be denied that privilege.

No one has appointed you as judge and jury regarding their right to parent if they are suitable.

You are extremely ignorant to the point of absurdity for painting an entire group of people as "dangerous perverts", especially if they are proven to be good citizens.

Every same sex couple are not "dangerous perverts",   except to the misinformed and ignorant fringe of society.

Which you are obviously a part of.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You can tell yourself whatever you want. Kids don't want gay parents.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



No doubt that there are some kids that are not happy about having gay parents, but it is rather arrogant and ignorant to make a blanket statement that no kids want gay parents. You can't possibly know that.

You could also find kids who are not happy about having bigots for parents. Or holy rollers.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It's arrogant and stupid to think any kid would be happy having gay parents over normal ones.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...











						Who We Are - COLAGE: People with a Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender, or Queer Parent
					

Who we are   COLAGErs are people with one or more LGBTQIA+ parent or caregiver—they are skilled, self-confident, and just leaders in our collective communities. Our stories are important, and so is yours. Meet the next generation of change-makers +




					www.colage.org
				






COLAGE unites people with lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, and/or queer parents and caregivers into a network of peers and supports them as they nurture and empower each other to be skilled, self-confident, and just leaders in our collective communities.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...







__





						Same-sex Parents and Their Children
					






					www.aamft.org
				






> Most research studies show that children with two moms or two dads fare just as well as children with heterosexual parents. In fact, one comprehensive study of children raised by lesbian mothers or gay fathers concluded that children raised by same-sex parents did not differ from other children in terms of emotional functioning, sexual orientation, stigmatization, gender role behavior, behavioral adjustment, gender identity, learning and grade point averages. Where research differences have been found, they have sometimes favored same-sex parents.
> 
> For example, adolescents with same-sex parents reported feeling more connected at school. Another study reported that children in gay and lesbian households are more likely to talk about emotionally difficult topics, and they are often more resilient, compassionate and tolerant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



The discussion is about parenting jackass!! Be careful with that slanderous shit. Be very fucking careful!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Take a good look at the time you've spent trying to convince others that people like you are better parents. It's perfectly normal to question why you're so fixated on this topic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



People like me? What the fuck are you talking about? Did I say anything about my sexuality?

And I'm not "fixated" I am advocating. There is an important difference which seems to be beyond your intellectual capacity to comprehend


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I think it's obvious. You certainly aren't 'normal'.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ...
> 
> The discussion is about parenting jackass!! ...




I thought it was about parenting human children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be having an unhealthy and abnormal fixation on children, TheProgressivePatriot. Why is that?
> ...


  It's not slanderous to point out what is obvious.

  Everyone can see that you clearly have some sort of abnormal, unhealthy obsession with dragging innocent children into degenerate, immoral sexual perversions.  You don't even seem to try to hide it, though you sure get angry when anyone points it out.

  But whether anyone points it out or not, we all see it.  And whether or not any of us dare to say what it obviously means about you (which runs afoul of one of this forum's rules), we all know.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


He's a little slow. It'll take him some time to see how parenting involves children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> People like me? What the f••• are you talking about? Did I say anything about my sexuality?



  Again, your angry denials notwithstanding, it's pretty obvious.

  If the insufficiently-massive item of slip-on footwear is the correct size, put it on.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


What the fuck are you people talking about now? Children of gays are not human? Gays are not human??


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I'm glad you shared that meme. It gives us some insight into how you people react when someone disagrees with you. 

That response doesn't look like it would equate to a reasonable and healthy environment for any child.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > People like me? What the f••• are you talking about? Did I say anything about my sexuality?
> ...



I did not deny anything jerk! My sexuality is irrelevant and none of your fucking business. I will not confirm or deny anything about myself because to do so would just validate your bigotry. The fact is that I can give less than a fuck what you think that I am, and for you to make assumptions based on my advocacy for gays is beyond stupid.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Okay. We get it. Two gay guys make better parents than does a man and a woman. So I guess we can dispense with women altogether and then see how far gay parenting gets! You up for that?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Not true! You denigrated the parenting of a man and a woman to push the “better” part.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Gay parenting has actually gotten very far








						Relationships
					

Empower yourself with the tools, tips and techniques to find happiness and success in your dating life as well as in your relationship.




					www.liveabout.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 19, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Please post anything that I said denigrating the parenting by a man and a woman. I said that there are characteristics of gay men that are advantageous for parenting but I also said that I am not invested in proving that gay men are universally better. My position is that same sex couple should be treated and viewed equally


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How far can ya get without women? You men growing uteri?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No. You said “better.”


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

Let's be honest, TheProgressivePatriot. You're a faggot pushing to make it easy to have access to unwanted children. 
Am I right so far?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be honest, TheProgressivePatriot. You're a faggot pushing to make it easy to have access to unwanted children.
> ...


I'm not here to agree with everything you post.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You're another one who need to cool it with your slander Blaylock!
> ...


The guy is easily excitable and thinks he can sue anyone who disagrees with him. He also thinks he could be a good parent.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lets be honest, You are a f•••ing moron and a bigot and probobly [sic] a closet queer



  It's funny when those who, with one tip of their forked tongues, defend sick sexual perversions, and insist that there is nothing wrong with them, and then, with the other tip of their forked tongue, try to use the false accusation of holding to these same perversions as an insult.

  It just goes to demonstrate the degree of defective mental processes inherent in such pervert-defenders.  Something akin to Orwell's concept of Doublethink, but more random and disordered.


----------



## Meister (Apr 19, 2020)

* Thread closed, friggin flamefest*


----------

